
Meet Mellow, The smart sous-vide machine. - dandrewsen
http://cookmellow.com/meet-mellow/
======
malandrew
Upvoted. Awesome idea.

Thinking about pre-ordering, I just have a few questions:

Given how much prototyping you've done, do you expect the pre-order batch to
differ significantly from the final design or will most of the improvements be
software related. If the final design ends up being significantly improved
based on feedback from those getting the first batch, will you provide a
discount to those early adopters on the final retail machine?

Can you tell us more about the construction of the machine? I typically try to
avoid plastic appliances. Any plans to eventually offer the reservoir in
tempered glass or at least sell replacement reservoirs near cost as the
original ones become dirty and scratched? Is the white base plastic or
enameled metal? Is the double-walled reservoir a vacuum like thermos or just
air?

Are you guys in the Bay Area? If so, I'd love to swing by your office and
check it out.

Any plans for an API?

